# Solved: mac dual boot with unix?



## jonathan731 (Aug 30, 2003)

Hey,

I just became a mac person a few hours ago. I thought id never buy a mac. I was wondering if anybody knew if its possible to dual boot mac and freeBSD? I think you can use bootCamp to make space but will it run well?

thanks

edit: it is possible


----------



## gatewaypc700 (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, Ubuntu has a dual booting program that can be selected when u install it that manages the partitions for you. Why use that? I think that boot camp is just for using windows on your mac.
Hope this helps
James


----------

